# Boxster S



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well have seemingly persuaded the wife that she needs to drive a larger car (2nd child on way) leaving me free...fa-reee to drive what I like.

Of course I want a 911 but I need something that can do 10k miles per year and with a circa Â£30k budget you're looking at an early 996 from a dealer with over 50k miles.

Boxster S it is then, look at this one, magic...










As Barry Davies once said, "you have to say that's magnificent".

Not by any means 100% but given that I won't need practicality and I've always dreamed of owning a Porsche, is there _any_ other car to go for?

Oh, and I really really fancy black, preferably with Savannah leather.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Something like this would do the job


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Couldn't agree more 

Off to see this one tomorrow looks promising

http://ucl.porsche.de/uk/ucl/pages.car? ... Z1U6441881

Metallic Black with Natural leather (or Savannah) looks so good and a little bit different from the usual black / black combinations.

Jackie x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carl

Get yourself over to www.boxa.net , its a wealth of information. Black is a good colour, but personally i would stay away from Savannah hide. When i was looking at Boxsters the OPC dealer said to avoid it because its shocking on resale. Red is the way to go inside if you want a black car. 

Also try and go for a facelifted car with the clear light upgrade and tweaked bits and bobs. If you cant stretch to that, i would suggest getting the clear light set from the boxa.net sponsor who IIRc sell them for about Â£900 for front, side and back. 

Cheers

p.s. Saw off a Boxster S the other night, there was not much in it, but i had him out of the bends when teh VTEC kicked in.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Black and Red is nice too! 
Just try finding one though...not one for sale at any OPC or independant dealer at the moment 

This is good for colour comparisons (tho' it's causing me to have weekly changes of mind on the colour :roll: )

http://www.whiteson.org/boxster/gallery/???

Jackie x


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I found them helpful here http://www.selltop.com/ (Actually reply to Emails !!) and also have a decent selction.

I was going through a similar thought process. Ultimately I have decided on a 996 (budget Â£38'000) and am currently test-driving/looking.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

_PORSCHE there is no substitute 8)_


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> _PORSCHE there is no substitute 8)_


No susbtitutes, but some damn fine competition and replacements


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Carl
> 
> Get yourself over to www.boxa.net , its a wealth of information. Black is a good colour, but personally i would stay away from Savannah hide. When i was looking at Boxsters the OPC dealer said to avoid it because its shocking on resale. Red is the way to go inside if you want a black car.


Well I take your point Kev, but I really like the Savannah. The same thing applies to Baseball on the TT. The thing to do is to ensure you pay less for it in the first place.


----------



## Em (May 7, 2002)

Go for it..I have savannah in my boxster S and with the roof down it is unbeatable. Bit ott with roof up but hey just an excuse to drive it more with roof down 

P.s I would never let a S2000 beat me..not that anyone races me in my Box :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm going to suggest a little bit of caution here.



Carlos said:


> Of course I want a 911 but I need something that can do 10k miles per year and with a circa Â£30k budget you're looking at an early 996 from a dealer with over 50k miles.


I don't know what your exact circumstances are, but the Boxster is not ideal for regular motorway journeys. There is a lot of tyre and wind noise from the hood. At speeds of 70 mph and above (which of course none of us travel at) you can hardly hear the stereo. It's a great weekend car for blasting around the lanes with the hood down, but as a regular commuter, I'm not so sure. In that case, I'd say go for the second hand 996, because 50k miles on one of those is nothing.

The performance, handling, steering, brakes, engine noise etc are all leagues above anything else I've owned, but the ride over rough surfaces, on 18" wheels, is on the firm side of firm, and the slight scuttle shake and kickback from the steering becomes tiresome after a while. Of course if you really want to do the Porsche thing, and you must have a convertible, then the Boxster is the choice.

I've had mine for nearly a year now, and done 10,000 miles, but now it's a case of been there, done it, and got the T-shirt. At the end of the month it's going. Just my opinion, that's all


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Not sure I'd agree with the motorway comment..

whilst it certainally isn't a big cruiser (like say a merc or A4+) I use mine a lot on motorways, my Box is my only car and I use it a lot in all types of roads and traffic - clutch is a bit stiffer than I'd like - but hey, all the more motivation to drive round the traffic jams 

I find it pretty comfy and no problems hearing the stereo - altho mine has the Bose option?

it certainally is noiser than any tin-top (as expected) - but I have to say my Box S is quieter than the TTR I borrowed before buying my TTC.

Even with the sports seats, and me not exactly being of a 'compact' design  I still find it a pretty comfortable ride on all roads, but you certainally know where the inside lane troughs caused by HGVs are!!


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

P.s what happened to boxa.net - I haven't been able to get to it for a couple of days now?

or is it just me?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

PaulS said:


> I don't know what your exact circumstances are, but the Boxster is not ideal for regular motorway journeys. There is a lot of tyre and wind noise from the hood. At speeds of 70 mph and above (which of course none of us travel at) you can hardly hear the stereo. It's a great weekend car for blasting around the lanes with the hood down, but as a regular commuter, I'm not so sure. In that case, I'd say go for the second hand 996, because 50k miles on one of those is nothing


the road/tyre noise of a 996 on 18's on the motorway is very prominent too, maybe it's porsches in general :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> P.s what happened to boxa.net - I haven't been able to get to it for a couple of days now?
> 
> or is it just me?


A bit of a techy problem....they're seeking temporary refuge here:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... &f=137&h=0

Jx


----------



## 18me (Sep 25, 2003)

They are back online now...but in the lounge only while the rest is sorted.

How about a nice GT Silver one? it won't show the dirt as much as the black one :wink:


----------

